# HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, svengoolie, house of shock, ghoultide, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Svengoolie, Halloween Horror Nights Orlando, Ghoultide Gathering, Hundred Acres Manor, the House of Shock, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd & blu-ray releases, and then we review the 1995 remake of "Village of the Damned." Then, we give you Haunted Radio's Top Ten Horror movie Killer's Looks. All of this and so much more on the September 10 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-091014.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

